# 46/52 Challenge



## Browtine (May 2, 2011)

Time for week 46. I'll go with one that was suggested by several people a while back...

INSECTS

And just so Cricket will play along with us, NO SPIDERS. 

See Rules Here


----------



## Crickett (May 2, 2011)




----------



## wvdawg (May 4, 2011)

*Kicked over a rock.*

Found a whole nest full of ants, eggs and pupae!  They moved everything real fast!


----------



## Lee Woodie (May 6, 2011)

*Long-legged Fly*

green metallic about 3/16" long shot with a nikon 55mm macro iso-250 sp-1/125sec. f2.8


----------



## stev (May 6, 2011)




----------



## Crickett (May 6, 2011)

Lee Woodie said:


> green metallic about 3/16" long shot with a nikon 55mm macro iso-250 sp-1/125sec. f2.8



Cool shot Lee!


----------



## cornpile (May 6, 2011)

*Ladybug*


----------



## FERAL ONE (May 8, 2011)

dangit, i got one of my best spider pics this week too !!!! anyway, here is my insect for the challenge !


----------



## carver (May 8, 2011)

Fine shots everyone


----------



## carver (May 8, 2011)

*Agapostemon*

(Halictidae Family) Metallic Bee


----------



## Mrs. Piggy (May 9, 2011)

*lunch*

yummy yummy in his tummy


----------



## Niner (May 9, 2011)

Wow!  Some really nice shots of bugs this week.
Here's a little feller I found on a rose boom....


----------



## wvdawg (May 9, 2011)

Nice shots everybody!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 9, 2011)

On the Bush cherry blossoms. You folks sure got some nice shots


----------



## wvdawg (May 9, 2011)

Good one Mike!  Starting to think you weren't gonna make it - way to go!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 9, 2011)

wvdawg said:


> Good one Mike! Starting to think you weren't gonna make it - way to go!


 

Ain't missed one yet but the weathers been been cold cloudy and wet lately but finaly a bit of sunshine today for this shot. I did have one from earlier in the week but just wasn't real happy with it but kep it as a backup just incase.


----------



## mlbfish (May 9, 2011)

Awesome shots every one.


----------

